# Bring a flyrod offshore on someone else’s charter?



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

So here’s the deal, my buddy has a milestone birthday and is footing the bill for his brother, nephew and me to go off shore in palm beach on Saturday. It is also worth mentioning the host/birthday boy has been a dear friend for 45 years.

two questions.

1. How much should I tip for myself? Also, do I tip the mate, the captain or both. There may only be only the captain, it’s a 34’ cc. So not a huge boat. Totally doable solo I’m thinking.

2. Would it be rude to bring a 10-11 weight fly rod in a case with a few flies? I would tell the captain I did not expect to use it unless there was that rare shot at a schoolie dolphin or cuda or something. And for him definitely not do anything different on my account.

your input is appreciated.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Ask your buddy if he's offended by your fly rod or tipping for yourself


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

On the fly rod I’d leave it at home. Unless the captain has 9’ rod storage, they take so long to rig whatever opportunity it you have could be lost anyway. Sight fishing with a spinning rod in those cases is almost just as fun.
As stated above I would talk to your buddy or the others invited about getting the tip. You could always settle up later or just get him a really good present.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I'd bring it. Worst it would just not be used.



Gervais said:


> fishing with a spinning rod in those cases is almost just as fun.


blasphemy


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Take the rod. If fishing is good everyone can get a chance to fight a fish on it.

Since your friend is footing the bill for the ride - how about you taking care of the tip for you and your buddies.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I went ob an offshore trip last year in almost the same scenario. I broke down my fly rod into a roll up bag that barely stuck out of my backpack just in case. Luckily we found a weed line with a million Mahi under it. After we all caught fish after fish the first mate told me to grab the fly rod. Some of the most fun I’ve ever had with a fly rod. Definitely tipped them afterwards as well.


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Jul 23, 2019)

As mentioned above, check with the Capt to make sure that the vessel has a spot large enough to safely store your fly rod. It has to be rigged and ready to throw at a moments notice. It’s also good to ask if the crew has experience (tolerance) with off shore fly fishing. Most people are right handed so Port rigger up when casting off the stern, etc. Center consoles aren’t as easy to fly fish from (compared to a larger sport fish) because the outboards add another obstacle. Casting off the bow is tricky in a rolling sea with T tops, antennas and outriggers trying to grab your fly line.

I’d suggest letting your buddy know that you’ll cast (assuming he doesn’t know how) to chunk baited schoolies but he’s stripping in and catching that first fish on the fly. That’s a milestone that most don’t get to enjoy.

And don’t forget to build yourself a couple offshore leaders with a moderate bite tippet.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Bring it. I always bring mine offshore. Because...you never know, right? It can be tucked away in a million different places in the case. But I would only bust it out if everyone has caught fish already, and if they are cool with it.

As for tip, I would probably offer to cover it myself since getting a free ride.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I bring my 10wt on our annual Red Snapper trips out of SWFL...Capt is a personal friend and always advocates to have it onboard!! First stop was 92 miles out of Naples last Sunday...found a bunch of schoolie mahi while bottom fishing...def bring it!! Passd that thing around like a hog leg at a Dave Mathews concert!! Schoolie mahi on fly for everyone!!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I carried an 8wt on an offshore charter and the guide actually got a kick out of it. He was primarily bait, using artificial lures if something was happening on top, close by. I caught several fish on the fly, the best being a tripletail about 20". I had a couple of shots at mahi, but got robbed by some "hardheads" as he called them. It was the first time anyone had ever fly fished from his boat offshore.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

mro said:


> I'd bring it. Worst it would just not be used.
> 
> 
> blasphemy


guess I was wrong…


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Bring it, rig it up and leave it in two pieces if there is no 9' rod capable storage under the gunnels. I fish out of a center console offshore all the time. Fish from the bow, hopefully you are comfortable making casts on your back cast.


----------



## Thesmokingrabbit (Oct 2, 2020)

Take the rod..don’t tell him your tipping just tip. Slap him on the back and say “I’m happy for you bud”


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Ok, thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a tip, if everyone agrees (I'd always ask in advance...) that using a fly rod is okay under the right circumstances.... Over the years I've considered a 10wt to be a lightweight rod offshore.... and I used to bring a five gallon bucket along with that rod.... Assemble your rod if there's room, set it up properly - then strip about fifty feet of line into the bucket, place your rod reel first down into the bucket on top of the line and you're ready to go whenever it's okay - without a lot of fumbling around. When it's not needed keep the bucket and rod in a corner away from the transom area and you'll be happier... Good luck and post up a report on the trip...


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Since none of us are paying, our opinion doesn’t matter


----------



## Joe Capin (Apr 5, 2017)

i wouldn't


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Better to ask for forgiveness than permission. When you get on the boat, rig it up (assuming it is a 4 piece) with the fly then break it down, fly attached, to 2 pieces, in half and it will only be 4.5' to store instead of 9'. Use some velcro strips or the ones you can get at a tackle store to hold it together in a nice neat little package until it is ready to kill. Show the Capt. when get on board and drop him a twenty and tell him there is more where that came from if you get a chance to use your tool. I will also assume you already know how to cast off a boat without jacking other people up. Go with the flow, have fun and when you get your chance, go for it. Make sure your buddy gets a shot at it too.


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

instead of guessing and asking random opinions, if you know the name of the charter/capt why not call and ask the capt? im guessing most captains wont care or will encourage you to bring your own gear. thats been my experience anyway. and if the capt is enthusiastic ask him whats the best way to deal with your equipment on board. im guessing that as long as he can accomodate the other anglers he wont mind trying to get in position to accomodate you as well.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Why not contact the Captain before the trip and get his response to the rod question?


----------



## will_shallowminded (Apr 22, 2015)

Definitely bring it, but like others said, perhaps call ahead and make sure your buddy gets a shot too, if he'd like. Covering the tip for them is also a good idea and I'm sure it'd be greatly appreciated! Some of the most fun I've had with a 6wt fly rod was little schoolie dolphin


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola (Jun 26, 2020)

Ask your friend what his thoughts are. If he queers the deal leave it, but if not it may be it's a good time to introduce him to the wonderful world of fly fishing. The Captain shouldn't care one way or the other it's y'all's charter. I would take it regardless, you've been friends for 45 years he should know you by now.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Sonny Palma Sola said:


> The Captain shouldn't care one way or the other


In my flippant above comment that I'd bring it,
I neglected to mention that I'd ask the captain for permission as it's his boat and his responsibility for all who go with him and for what happens or not while on the water.

Next time I go for Albacore (on the 50 foot Queen of Harts out of Half Moon Bay, CA) on a charter boat I'm going to bring my 12wt. My last trip with him I asked if he mind me bringing it and he said it's ok.

Most Albacore trips you run 50 miles or more before you start tolling.
Only 4 or 5 get to troll at a time so we take turns, (15 people allowed on the boat).
When someone hooks up, boat stops and one of the crew starts chumming live anchovies while the rest of us toss a live one out and free line it.
When it's my turn to troll and I get bit I'll play the fish for a moment to see if it's a big fish and if not I call out if theirs anyone who hasn't caught any or only a few so I can pass off my trolling rod and take up one of the three casting rods I use to have fun with. Next time after I get enough for the freezer I'll breakout the fly rod


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Thanks for all the input. I called the captain first. Super nice guy. The call went something like this:

Me: I'll be on a charter on Saturday and I love fly fishing, I was wondering if...
Captain cuts in: *Definitely* bring a flyrod.
Me: So would you recommend a ten wei...
Captain cuts in again: Bring the biggest one you got.
Me: I have an 11 weight, but it's a two-piece.
Captain: Bring it, we'll figure it out...

I followed up with a call to my buddy, he is fine with it too. For the record, whenever I bring the fly rod offshore we never seem to get in the situation to use it. Hopefully this trip will be different. I will post our results.

Thanks again for the input. Tight lines everyone.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Of course... we'll be needing a report... Good luck and hang on to that fly setup - there are fish offshore that will snatch it right out of your hands at times...


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Sounds like a great time about to happen.
Took a buddy on an offshore trip years ago (prior to me being addicted to Fly fishing).
We ran by a school of bonita and stopped to catch some for grouper bait. My buddy was wearing them out with his fly rod. We all had a blast seeing that thing getting beat to death. We all caught several (on spinners) but his fly catches were the best show. Still can hear that little 8 wt screaming like a cat with its tail in a blender. 

Made an otherwise slowish day- super fun.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Fingers are crossed.


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

Just talk to your buddy and the capitan. They probably will respect your passion for fly fishing and say hellya bring it would love to watch you take some shots if they present.

Have fun.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yyeeewwww!!!!


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

So our captain just texted me that he has covid: we are looking for another boat: anyone in palm beach that can recommend a captain available in an hour? 🤣


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Hate this for you and your friends...


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

fishnpreacher said:


> Hate this for you and your friends...


Thanks. We eventually found a guy. We’re going out this afternoon. He specializes in fly fishing so I may get a shot at a fish on fly after all. I will report back 😄👍

and given a choice, I’d rather find out he has covid before the trip as opposed to after!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Bill Payne said:


> So our captain just texted me that he has covid: we are looking for another boat: anyone in palm beach that can recommend a captain available in an hour? 🤣


Did you call Captain Scott Hamilton?


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Jason M said:


> Did you call Captain Scott Hamilton?


I might have, I called at least ten guides. Finally found one free this afternoon fortunately. Thanks for the recommendation though.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Damnit man! I just canceled my aug 11th trip due to one of us getting covid. Glad you found someone so fast. Hope to see some pics!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I've fished that area with Capt Scott for almost 20 years. I've stopped bringing anything under a 12wt.

Good luck. Post a report.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

We ended Up having a blast, went with Captain James from 772 charters: 772 Fly and Light Tackle Charters

great captain, really knows his stuff and put us on fish all day. Due to a miscommunication, a fly rod was not on board, but that just gives me a reason to come back down and try for a trophy snook on the long rod.

and man, if you have never fished Stuart for snook, put it on the list. The small to medium fish here are slot fish. The big ones are massive. He recently released a 50” fish.

We also fished the inlet for big jack, spinners and a bull shark. I’m on the iPad, so I’ll post pics when I get to a computer.

Edit: Added the pics. These were the two smallest fish caught all day. The other three jack were way bigger. Possibly the biggest I've ever seen. The snook were also mostly upper 20s with a couple over 30 inches.


----------

